# Silent Paint Remover....



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Has anyone ever used this? If so, any thoughts would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Bill has a silent paint remover but only after he has mexican.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We jumped the gun and bought two. They are way too slow. Wish we did not buy them.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

premierpainter said:


> We jumped the gun and bought two. They are way too slow. Wish we did not buy them.


 That's what I've heard, although I have never used one. They work, but you could grow a beard like Wise before you can get the paint to break down and release


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

CliffK said:


> That's what I've heard, although I have never used one. They work, but you could grow a beard like Wise before you can get the paint to break down and release


Lol. Their sales pitch is up to 20 layers of paint in 20-30 seconds. Was wondering if anyone achieved good results. I never tried it personally.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

This tool was sold to us called the Speed Heater. Same thing. It is best to use on surfaces like doors laid out between two saw horses. It really leaves a nice finish, not as much sanding as with a heat gun's results. It also doesn't scar or burn the wood. We have had four of them. The last one we had we sold to a client that wanted to do the stripping themselves. We got 200 bucks for it and that was after having put decent hours on that one.

If you had to hold it in your hand to use against vertical surfaces you'll experience muscle failure within an hour.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

You can build your own by modifying an infrared heater for about $40. There's a restoration contractor website out there that describes how to do it. I think it's rogcad.com. I found it slow and unwieldy. Don't do much paint stripping anymore. Used to use the paint shavers, have one of each type if anyone wants to buy it ;-)


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I also have this tool called the speed heater. it works well but slow compared to the paint shaver.


----------

